# Big Tech and the White House...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So there are too many links to add to this.

But recently the WH press secretary and the WH are saying that people should be "censored" or "kicked off" social media for spreading misinformation. That they will help "flag" stuff for Facebook and other social media sites. They also stated that if you get kicked off one site you should be kicked off the others.

SO.... does this sound like "state runned" media? does this sound like it should go against FREEDOM OF SPEECH? Does this sound like the protections of Sec 230 shouldn't apply anymore if they are "dictating" what is correct information??

PEOPLE WAKE THE HELL UP!!!! Which political party is sounding like communists??? NAZI's???.... FACISTS???? etc.

Please if any of the people who left or are not commenting are reading these... .PLEASE TRY AND DEFEND THIS.

Here is a little thing to think about.... How many times has the media gotten wrong or people have gotten wrong what has happened with a police shooting.... you know jump the gun and dont have all the facts yet.... isn't that misinformation!!!! Or how about all the people who stated that Hydroxychloriquie does nothing for Covid... OH WAIT... IT DOES. How about the facts that we are reaching our goals for the COVID vaccinations.... how about the facts coming out of CUBA that it isn't because of the "lock down" or the "embargos" that they are revolting... but that they are because they have been oppressed for years!! How many times would the accounts of media persons (Fox, MSNBC, CNN, etc) been shut down because they jumped the gun on a story and told lies. You know the whole Russian stuff.... think of our elected officials that did the same and respewed the same lies.

This goes for all POLITICAL PARTIES.... what they are saying should be done should scare the hell out of everyone!!!!! It is an attack on the 1sr amendment and going right into goverment controlling media!!!!

https://twitter.com/EliseStefanik/statu ... 0166409221


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Politicians obviously have no thought this through. If they censor misinformation they will shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Politicians obviously have no thought this through. If they censor misinformation they will shoot themselves in the foot.


The problem is they are censoring facts, and fabricating what they do tell us. If we can get in one more time we can take away that ???? status that social media can't be held liable. I think it's 230 something or other.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have talked about the Sec 230 alot in other threads.

It is what the big tech companies are hiding behind. What it basically does is keeps them from the liability of what people post online. But what is happening is that once they start to "edit" or "fact check" and censor people.... that moves them into a different category....ie: Editor. Because they are saying what "can" or "can't" be published on thier medium. Which sec 230 doesn't include.

This is what they have been battling and having hearings on over and over. With the likes of facebook and twitter executives not answering questions or actually getting caught in lies. It is a huge deal... and needs to be looked into.

Again this isn't a "republican" vs "democrat" thing at all. Which some of our elected officials and media are trying to make it. It is about protection of our right to free speech and how people get information. Think about it... it could easily go the other way if conservative fact checkers start to work at these companies. Or if the higher ups just have a change of heart. Yeah... it could switch just like that... really easily. That is the issue.... they have too much control with out any liability or checks and balances.

BTW... under sec 230 it also gives them certain tax advantages..... so if they get taken out of that... they get taxed more!!! That is why they are fighting tooth and nail on this.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

When the ACLU throws up "red flags" on this issue....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417632367200673794
See how it is a big issue.... not a right vs left issue.... a FREEDOM ISSUE!!!!


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Please if any of the people who left or are not commenting are reading these... .PLEASE TRY AND DEFEND THIS.


What makes you think people who no longer post here want to or should defend anything? I pop in once about every two weeks just to see if there is anyone other than you or Plainsman posting anything other than the same redundant comments over and over and over. I'm never disappointed as it is the same two and very seldom anyone else. Someone needs a reality check. No one defends something unless they disagree with what is being said. But, they do get tired of being fed the same meal every day.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Resky why wait for someone else to do something? You could start an interesting conversation. As for Chucks posts I don't always find time to watch the news or scan the internet, but Chucks posts bring me up to date on the latest stupidity. It's sad that people have no posts, but complain about other posts that no one makes them read. The ballis is yours.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Resky....

The problem is some of the people /denied what we talked about and said could happen.... AND NOW IT IS HAPPENING!!!

that is the issue.

You may think what I am posting and reposting is "redundant" but it keeps happening EVERY DAY...

Are they not trying to strike "fear" when the covid numbers are not at all "out of control". Are they not trying to take away our guns? BTW... Biden in a recent town hall stated he wants to go after AR's and Handguns. Are they not doing censorship via big tech? Are some elected officials making laws for people then breaking them you know HYPOCRISY... i havent even touched on the Texas idiots flying without masks (breaking federal regulations) and what not. But have been screaming we need more mask mandates even before they went on the plane. They talk about "spike" in covid numbers... when they are even below what numbers were last year at this time and we didnt' have a vaccine!! I could go on and on about the stupidity of our media and elected officials. But I wouldn't get anything done at all if i talked about everything.

Also remember after the election when I talked about possible irregularities happening and what not... WHAT IS GETTING FOUND OUT!! Like i always say... we need time to comb thru things to find all the facts. And the facts are coming out.

But again... people during the campaign and election cycle didn't listen to warnings... they didn't listen when I was posting COVID stuff... etc. Now we are again getting talks of "lock downs"... we are getting talks of "vaccine passport" type stuff... we are getting more media censorship by big tech or regular censorship of people just because they dont "agree" with what is being said. YES PEOPLE ARE GETTING BANNED/BLOCKED/SUSPENDED from Big social media for actually telling facts. I had my twitter account shut down for a half a day because i posted stuff from the CDC website... same one on the covid thread. I produced numbers and cases that show we are not as bad as they say.... yep got "suspended" until they could prove... even when i cited the CDC website. But again... i am sure it is falling on deaf ears to some.

Like I keep saying... this isn't a "right" vs "left" thing. But all during Trumps presidency we heard... See we go the crook... see he is a russian spy.... see he is a NAZI... see he is trying to curb freedom of press/speech. WHEN IN FACT HE DID NONE OF THIS.... but yet... what is happening right now under Biden..... oke: oke: oke:

I also want to spread info to people... it is pretty much what I am doing so people can either have an informed mind... or WAKE UP and see what is happening.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This little picture is exactly what I am talking about with Big Tech and what the White House asked of them. It shows you that whom ever is in the white house could "ask" or "request" big tech and other media platforms to start labeling things as "misinformation"...

BTW... this picture is supposed to be a joke... but sadly it is becoming reality.


----------

